# Buying Points



## VentureForth (May 10, 2011)

The information available for buying points is very scarce on the AGR website. I have 4500 points right now. I am transferring 5,000 from COP which should post on Monday. I want to try to book a 2-zone trip for June but it costs 20,000 points.

I see that _some_ options allow you to buy points if you're close. That menu allows you to buy up to 10,000 points (which is like $270 - still way cheaper than even coach for the trip I'm planning).

When I go to the buying points screen, it doesn't say that it is specifically for the reward I'm trying to redeem. Is this the case? If I buy 10,000 points, can I go back and buy 500 more tomorrow?

I suppose that if I were to just redeem the 8,000 points that I will already have for a coach ticket, and if AlanB is right, it won't be any cheaper to "upgrade" to a roomette once on board than to just simply buy it outright to begin with...


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2011)

You're allowed to buy up to 10,000 points in a year. When you buy them, they get deposited into your account, they're not tied to a redemption at all.


----------



## RRrich (May 10, 2011)

I believe you can buy AGR points, Continental points, Starwood points and maybe United points - and they all transfer to AGR


----------



## amamba (May 10, 2011)

You can only buy 10,000 points directly for AGR per year. So that will still leave you 500 points short. You can buy the remaining from starwood or continental and then transfer - but it must be done in increments of 5,000.


----------



## VentureForth (May 10, 2011)

Continental is expensive. Starwood is about the same price as AGR, but you have to be a Starwood Preferred guest.

Dang it. I'm going to be getting those 500 points next week at a Hilton stay, but I can't see them posting before I want to travel.

Heck, though. I'd rather get a free coach ticket for 8000 points than to drive home...


----------



## Rail Freak (May 10, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Continental is expensive. Starwood is about the same price as AGR, but you have to be a Starwood Preferred guest.
> 
> Dang it. I'm going to be getting those 500 points next week at a Hilton stay, but I can't see them posting before I want to travel.
> 
> Heck, though. I'd rather get a free coach ticket for 8000 points than to drive home...


Well, it's all in how you look at it. I think 3.5 cents a pt is pretty cheap. It's not 2.75, but still better than aquiring pts. for paid (50 cents/per pt) travel! & you can sign up for SPG for free, I believe!


----------



## Swampbuck (May 10, 2011)

You may be able to have a household member buy 1000 points in their account and then transfer to your account.It would cost around $40.


----------



## VentureForth (May 11, 2011)

OK - A really old thread and somewhere else I looked said that the COP points transfer en-batch every Sunday night. How fast do Starpoints post?


----------



## RRrich (May 11, 2011)

Right, Continental points transfer on Sunday night and are available Monday morning.


----------



## VentureForth (May 12, 2011)

...Got that. Know how long it takes Star Points to transfer?


----------



## amamba (May 12, 2011)

Oh, my H transfered some Star points last year. I can't remember exactly how long, maybe about two weeks or so?


----------

